

Ask HN: Why Google dun show other domain extension in its search results? - iworkforthem

Whenever I search for anything on Google, the results returned almost certainly is from a .com domain. Seldom I will get a .me or .io extension in the results.<p>Anyone know why?
======
ddemchuk
For most non-unique-brand keywords that have decent traffic volume, it's
challenging to rank a domain without resorting to advanced SEO techniques. If
you study most of the top affiliate offer SERPs, you'll often see .info, .net,
and .org domains rankings. Most other domain extensions simply don't have
webmasters at the helm skilled enough to rank for worthwhile keywords.

~~~
iworkforthem
Er.. who are the top affiliates?

~~~
ddemchuk
I meant top affiliate offers, generally stuff like popular weight loss
products (acai and green tea were two big ones 1+ years ago), electronic
cigarettes, forex, etc.

go to a site like <http://www.offervault.com/> and you can see the details on
a lot of the popular offers out there.

Don't fall into the affiliate rabbit hole if you have your mind on other
projects though, 99.9% of guys in the affiliate world are broke young
bullshitters

